# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Τροφοδοτικό 12VDC για συσκευή (FM, USB, SD, MP3 module)

## babisko

Πριν από κάποιο καιρό αγόρασα ένα module σαν αυτό ακριβώς και έφτιαξα ένα μικρό σύστημα ήχου με έναν ενισχυτή 2.1 που είχα κάπου πεταμένο και τα τοποθέτησα σε ένα κουτάκι. Όλα λειτουργούν, το ραδιόφωνο (FM), USB, SD, AUX, BT, όμως με κλασικό τροφοδοτικό με το 7812 μου βγάζει βόμβο, ενώ με μπαταρία 9V ακούγεται πεντακάθαρα (λογικό είναι). Δοκιμάστηκε ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία από δυο διαφορετικά τροφοδοτικά του εργαστηρίου μου, ο θόρυβος πάλι θόρυβος. Εννοείται ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα βρόγχου γείωσης. Έγιναν διάφορες προσθήκες - μετατροπές στο πλακετάκι του τροφοδοτικού του με το 7812 (προσθήκη μεγαλύτερων πυκνωτών, δεύτερου πυκνωτή με ενδιάμεση αντίσταση ή και διαφόρων στραγγαλιστικών πηνίων - τσοκ) χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Ο βόμβος εκεί σταθερός δεν λέει να φύγει. 

Έχει κανείς καμιά πρόταση για κάποιο καλύτερο τροφοδοτικό μειωμένου θορύβου ή κάποια άλλη λύση ώστε να εξαλειφθεί ο βόμβος; (Εκτός της λύσης της ανακύκλωσης του module φυσικά  :Tongue2:  ) Η κατανάλωση δεν ξεπερνάει τα 150-200mA

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Πριν από κάποιο καιρό αγόρασα ένα module σαν αυτό ακριβώς και έφτιαξα ένα μικρό σύστημα ήχου με έναν ενισχυτή 2.1 που είχα κάπου πεταμένο και τα τοποθέτησα σε ένα κουτάκι. Όλα λειτουργούν, το ραδιόφωνο (FM), USB, SD, AUX, BT, όμως με κλασικό τροφοδοτικό με το 7812 μου βγάζει βόμβο, ενώ με μπαταρία 9V ακούγεται πεντακάθαρα (λογικό είναι). Δοκιμάστηκε ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία από δυο διαφορετικά τροφοδοτικά του εργαστηρίου μου, ο θόρυβος πάλι θόρυβος. Εννοείται ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα βρόγχου γείωσης. Έγιναν διάφορες προσθήκες - μετατροπές στο πλακετάκι του τροφοδοτικού του με το 7812 (προσθήκη μεγαλύτερων πυκνωτών, δεύτερου πυκνωτή με ενδιάμεση αντίσταση ή και διαφόρων στραγγαλιστικών πηνίων - τσοκ) χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Ο βόμβος εκεί σταθερός δεν λέει να φύγει. 
> Έχει κανείς καμιά πρόταση για κάποιο καλύτερο τροφοδοτικό μειωμένου θορύβου ή κάποια άλλη λύση ώστε να εξαλειφθεί ο βόμβος; (Εκτός της λύσης της ανακύκλωσης του module φυσικά  ) Η κατανάλωση δεν ξεπερνάει τα 150-200mA



Σε αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα με ενισχυτή λυχνιών κατασκεύασα δικό μου τσοκ πάνω σε μια παλιά χοντρή βίδα 12mm. Είναι περί τα 7,6mH , 6,5Ω , με 0,45mm σύρμα (θεωρητικά ως πυρήνα κενού) και εξαλείφθηκε ο βόμβος ενώ είχα δοκιμάσει τα πάντα πριν ...  Έκτοτε δίνω μεγαλύτερη σημασία στα πηνία και τα μελετώ περισσότερο.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Όλα λειτουργούν, το ραδιόφωνο (FM), USB, SD, AUX, BT, όμως με κλασικό τροφοδοτικό με το 7812 μου βγάζει βόμβο, ενώ με μπαταρία 9V ακούγεται πεντακάθαρα (λογικό είναι).



λογικά είναι θέμα κυκλώματος ενοισχησης = https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B...F9v4GXK30lwPM:

σε τροφοδοσιες πάνω από 9 βολτ μπουκώνει,, τροφοδότησε με 7809 αντι για 7812.

----------


## babisko

> σε τροφοδοσιες πάνω από 9 βολτ μπουκώνει,, τροφοδότησε με 7809 αντι για 7812.



Συγγνώμη που ξέχασα να το αναφέρω, δοκίμασα να αλλάξω το 7812 με άλλο 7812 για την περίπτωση που έπεσα σε χαλασμένο, αλλά δοκίμασα και με 7809 σκεπτόμενος όπως και εσύ, αλλά τα αποτελέσματα ήταν τα ίδια

----------


## babisko

> Σε αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα με ενισχυτή λυχνιών κατασκεύασα δικό μου τσοκ πάνω σε μια παλιά χοντρή βίδα 12mm. Είναι περί τα 7,6mH , 6,5Ω , με 0,45mm σύρμα (θεωρητικά ως πυρήνα κενού) και εξαλείφθηκε ο βόμβος ενώ είχα δοκιμάσει τα πάντα πριν ...  Έκτοτε δίνω μεγαλύτερη σημασία στα πηνία και τα μελετώ περισσότερο.



Δοκίμασα και μεγάλο τσοκ (σε μέγεθος Μ/Σ περίπου 50-60 VA), αλλά και διάφορα πηνία φερίτη  χωρίς τύχη.
Όταν λες στο δικό σου τσοκ θεωρητικά ως πυρήνα κενού εννοείς ότι έβγαλες μετά την βίδα; Απλά την χρησιμοποίησες σαν βάση για την κατασκευή; Λίγα περισσότερα κατασκευαστικά στοιχεία; (Διάμετρος πηνίου 12mm, διάμετρος σύρματος 0.45mm, μήκος; σπείρες; )

----------


## tsimpidas

> Έγιναν διάφορες προσθήκες - μετατροπές στο πλακετάκι του τροφοδοτικού του με το 7812 (προσθήκη μεγαλύτερων πυκνωτών, δεύτερου πυκνωτή με ενδιάμεση αντίσταση ή και διαφόρων στραγγαλιστικών πηνίων - τσοκ) χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Ο βόμβος εκεί σταθερός δεν λέει να φύγει. 
> 
>  Η κατανάλωση δεν ξεπερνάει τα 150-200mA




αν με μπαταρία δουλεύει και με τροφοδοτικο δεν δουλεύει 
δυο τινα συμβαίνουν,,

ή η κατανάλωση είναι μεγαλύτερη από 200mA 
ή δεν φτιάχνεις σωστά το τροφοδοτικο, [μαλλον το πρώτο όμως διοτι ο βόμβος εμφανίζεται όταν αυξάνεις την ένταση, ετσι ?]

διότι η μπαταριά και καθαρό συνεχές ειναι και άφθονα αμπερ ή μιλιΑμπερ δινει.

όμως ''παίζει'' και το δεύτερο το να μην εχεις σωστή-στες κατασκευή τροφοδοσίας,,, εφόσον λες οτι δοκίμασες και τροφοδοτικο πάγκου.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δοκίμασα και μεγάλο τσοκ (σε μέγεθος Μ/Σ περίπου 50-60 VA), αλλά και διάφορα πηνία φερίτη  χωρίς τύχη.
> Όταν λες στο δικό σου τσοκ θεωρητικά ως πυρήνα κενού εννοείς ότι έβγαλες μετά την βίδα; Απλά την χρησιμοποίησες σαν βάση για την κατασκευή; Λίγα περισσότερα κατασκευαστικά στοιχεία; (Διάμετρος πηνίου 12mm, διάμετρος σύρματος 0.45mm, μήκος; σπείρες; )



Λοιπόν πολυ απογοητευμένος χώθηκα σε ένα κουτί με παλιόβιδες ψάχνοντας πυρήνα. Βρήκα την πιο χοντρή βίδα που είχα (μαυρη, παλιά, έντονα μαγνητιζόμενη σε σχέση με άλλες σύγχρονες ανοξείδωτες κλπ) με σπείρωμα και ένα παξιμάδι ακόμα. Έφτιαξα μια καλή μόνωση με τελειώματα στις άκρες του (Former δηλαδή) γύρω στα 4cm. Πήγα και βρήκα σε γειτονικό μαγαζί ένα ρετάλι σύρματος 0,45mm με μήκος περίπου 70 μέτρα κατά προσέγγιση. Άνοιξα το ιντερνετ και στο : http://coil32.net/online-calculators...alculator.html υπολόγισα τι περίπου θα πάρω, αυτά που ανέφερα πριν, αλλά σε πυρήνα αέρος. Με σιδερένιο πυρήνα παίρνεις άλλο αποτέλεσμα επαγωγής αλλά δεν μπορώ να στο πω τώρα γιατί δεν το ξέρω και ίσως να μην το μάθω ποτέ γιατί πρέπει να ξέρω την μαγνητική διαπερατότητα της κάθε παλιόβιδας που βρίσκω μπροστά μου. Το αποτέλεσμα όμως ήταν υπέρ του δέοντως ικανοποιητικό γιατί αντιλαμβάνεσαι βόμβο σε ρεύμα ηρεμίας μόνο αν βάλεις το αυτί σου μέσα στον κώνο του ηχείου ή πάει 4.00 τα ξημερώματα που συνήθως έχει την μεγαλύτερη ησυχία. Θα ήθελα να μεγαλώσω το τσοκάκι (τσοκάρα) κι άλλο, αλλά βαρέθηκα ... Άσε που δεν θα ξέρω αν εκλεισα τον ενισχυτή ή όχι .... Με πρώτη ευκαιρία θα δοκιμάσω με μικρότερο μήκος πηνίου αφήνοντας το να φουσκώσει κι άλλο, για πιο καλά αποτελεσματα κατά την θεωρία. 
Choke.jpg

----------


## Kernel Panic

Αφού όλα απέτυχαν, δοκίμασε και ένα _audio isolation transformer._

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αφού όλα απέτυχαν, δοκίμασε και ένα _audio isolation transformer._



 Αφού ο ίδιος λέει ότι από τροφοδοσία είναι το πρόβλημα, εκτός κι αν αλλάζει κάτι στην είσοδο του ήχου του χωρίς να το αντιλαμβάνεται ....

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Αφού ο ίδιος λέει ότι από τροφοδοσία είναι το πρόβλημα, εκτός κι αν αλλάζει κάτι στην είσοδο του ήχου του χωρίς να το αντιλαμβάνεται ....



Λέει επίσης ότι με μπαταρία δεν έχει θέμα, μήπως λοιπόν παίζει κάτι με την γείωση?

Edit: γράψε άκυρο, τώρα είδα ότι πρόκειται για μία συμπαγής συσκευή.

----------


## anmits2008

Κύριοι νομίζω πρέπει να σοβαρευτούμε και να μη μπερδεύουμε τον φίλο που έχει το πρόβλημα. Διαβάζω για γειώσεις από φίλο και για μιλιαμπερ από κάποιον άλλον και μου φαίνεται θα ξεχάσω αυτά που ξέρω!!!. είναι σαν να έχουμε ένα παλιό τρανζιστορακι μπαταριών και ενώ δουλεύει άψογα με τις μπαταρίες, μόλις του κουμπώσουμε ένα πακακι για τροφοδοσία από το δίκτυο να έχουμε θόρυβο (μου έχει τείχη γιαυτό το αναφέρω). Είναι δυνατόν να φταίει κάτι άλλο εκτός από την μη καλή εξομάλυνση-φιλτράρισμα τάσης??? προφανώς στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ακούγονται τα 50hz ίσως και κάποια άλλα παράσιτα του δικτύου 220. Άρα θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο που υπέδειξε την κατασκευή ενός κατάλληλου πηνίου για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα!!!

----------


## selectronic

Μιας και ανέφερες τα παράσιτα από το δίκτυο (που σημαίνει ότι θέλει common mode choke), μήπως ο φίλος έχει κανένα έτοιμο να κάνει μία δοκιμή?
Υπάρχουν πχ τέτοια φίλτρα σε IEC 320 υποδοχές, και σκέτα common-mode chokes μπορείς να βρεις σε σχεδόν όλα τα SMPS (και πυκνωτές).

----------

babisko (16-10-18)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μια πρόταση για δοκιμή και από εμένα: παραλληλίστε στις διόδους του ανορθωτή πυκνωτές μικρής χωρητικότητας (πχ 1-10nF). Μερικές φορές συμβαίνει οι ραδιοσυχνότητες που κυκλοφορούν στο εσωτερικό του δέκτη να βρίσκουν το δρόμο τους προς τα πίσω στο τροφοδοτικό, να διαμορφώνονται από το εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα και από τον ίδιο δρόμο να επιστρέφουν στο δέκτη. Μου είχε συμβεί κάποτε και με τους πυκνωτές διορθώθηκε. Δοκιμάστε και γράψτε το αποτέλεσμα!

----------

babisko (16-10-18)

----------


## babisko

Σήμερα δοκίμασα να τοποθετήσω ένα common mode choke που βρήκα πρόχειρο σε μια κούτα με "ανακυκλώσιμα υλικά", όπως αναφέρει ο Γιάννης (selectronic) πιο πάνω και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αρκετά ικανοποιητικό, μπορώ να πω ότι ο θόρυβος μειώθηκε αισθητά, δεν μηδενίστηκε βέβαια, αλλά η βελτίωση ήταν μεγάλη, ίσως με κάποιο άλλο ή και με τους πυκνωτές που αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης (Τρελός Επιστήμονας) βελτιωθεί ακόμα περισσότερο, είναι στα υπόψιν και αυτό να το φτιάξω στο άμεσο μέλλον, όπως επίσης και το τσοκ που αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης (ΜαστροΤζεπέτο). Που θα πάει, θα τα φτιάξω όλα αυτά μαζί.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας για τις απαντήσεις σας

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Σήμερα δοκίμασα να τοποθετήσω ένα common mode choke που βρήκα πρόχειρο σε μια κούτα με "ανακυκλώσιμα υλικά", όπως αναφέρει ο Γιάννης (selectronic) πιο πάνω και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αρκετά ικανοποιητικό, μπορώ να πω ότι ο θόρυβος μειώθηκε αισθητά, δεν μηδενίστηκε βέβαια, αλλά η βελτίωση ήταν μεγάλη, ίσως με κάποιο άλλο ή και με τους πυκνωτές που αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης (Τρελός Επιστήμονας) βελτιωθεί ακόμα περισσότερο, είναι στα υπόψιν και αυτό να το φτιάξω στο άμεσο μέλλον, όπως επίσης και το τσοκ που αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης (ΜαστροΤζεπέτο). Που θα πάει, θα τα φτιάξω όλα αυτά μαζί. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας για τις απαντήσεις σας



Σήμερα έτυχε να κάνω μια μικροαλλαγή στην προενίσχυση του ενισχυτή μου και εμφανίστηκε ξανά βόμβος. Το προηγούμενο τσοκ ( αυτό με την παλιά χοντρή βίδα) που περιέγραψα ήταν 22mH (το μέτρησα σήμερα) και μάλλον πρέπει να το μεγαλώσω κι άλλο μέχρι τα 47 mH. Προφανώς η προενίσχυση τον μεγενθύνει κατά πολύ. Από τα λίγα που κατάλαβα διαβάζοντας είναι ότι το μήκος του τυλίγματος πρέπει να είναι όσο το πάχος του. Δηλαδή στο calculator που υπέδειξα αρχικά κάνε δοκιμές με τις τιμές των μεγεθών ειδικά με το πλάτος και το μήκος ώστε να προκύψουν ίδιες ή πολύ κοντά. Εκεί μάλιστα το πηνίο αποκτά τη μέγιστη τιμή του με το μικρότερο μήκος σύρματος (ελάχιστη διαφορά αλλά θεωρητικά εκεί βγαίνει). Οι υπολογισμοί είναι για πυρήνα αέρα (κενού) οι οποίοι με έναν πυρήνα σιδήρου τουλάχιστον τετραπλασιάζονται τα τελικά Henries. 
 Βρήκα κι ένα σαν αυτό που περιγράφει ο Γιάννης αλλά δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμα.

----------


## selectronic

> Σήμερα δοκίμασα να τοποθετήσω ένα common mode choke που βρήκα πρόχειρο σε μια κούτα με "ανακυκλώσιμα υλικά", όπως αναφέρει ο Γιάννης (selectronic) πιο πάνω και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αρκετά ικανοποιητικό, μπορώ να πω ότι ο θόρυβος μειώθηκε αισθητά, δεν μηδενίστηκε βέβαια, αλλά η βελτίωση ήταν μεγάλη, ίσως με κάποιο άλλο ή και με τους πυκνωτές που αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης (Τρελός Επιστήμονας) βελτιωθεί ακόμα περισσότερο, είναι στα υπόψιν και αυτό να το φτιάξω στο άμεσο μέλλον, όπως επίσης και το τσοκ που αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης (ΜαστροΤζεπέτο). Που θα πάει, θα τα φτιάξω όλα αυτά μαζί.
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας για τις απαντήσεις σας



Άρα ο θόρυβος στον ενισχυτή είναι από παράσιτα (θόρυβο) στο δίκτυο.
Αν δεν είναι από εσένα το πρόβλημα, δηλαδή δεν έχεις εσύ την θορυβώδη συσκευή/ες και μπορείς να διορθώσεις το πρόβλημα στην πηγή του, τότε φτιάξε ένα καλύτερο φίλτρο και ξαναδοκίμασε. Μπορείς να φτιάξεις και "δύο σταδίων" με δύο chokes:



Αυτοί που ασχολούνται με RF θα ξέρουν να σου πουν πολλά παραπάνω, αφού λογικά ανάλογα με το τι θόρυβο (πχ τι συχνότητα) έχεις θα πρέπει να βάλεις και τον αντίστοιχο πυρήνα (φερρίτη) για το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.  :Unsure: 

how-to-make-a-mains-filter-for-emc-and-noise-reduction.jpg

*Ίσως* θα μπορούσες να προσθέσεις ένα 275V MOV ή 300V TVS (bi-directional!) όπως κάνουν στα Tesla Coils (ψάξε για "Terry filter") για τυχόν μεγάλες αιχμές τάσης, αν και μάλλον ο θόρυβος που έχεις είναι υψίσυχνος (εκτός αν δουλεύει κανένας τόρνος στην γειτονιά), οπότε MOV/TVS είναι πολύ "αργά" για να τον πιάσουν και μόνο snubber caps θα κάνουν δουλειά (μαζί με το common-mode choke).

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Άρα ο θόρυβος στον ενισχυτή είναι από παράσιτα (θόρυβο) στο δίκτυο.
> Αν δεν είναι από εσένα το πρόβλημα, δηλαδή δεν έχεις εσύ την θορυβώδη συσκευή/ες και μπορείς να διορθώσεις το πρόβλημα στην πηγή του, τότε φτιάξε ένα καλύτερο φίλτρο και ξαναδοκίμασε. Μπορείς να φτιάξεις και "δύο σταδίων" με δύο chokes:
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτοί που ασχολούνται με RF θα ξέρουν να σου πουν πολλά παραπάνω, αφού λογικά ανάλογα με το τι θόρυβο (πχ τι συχνότητα) έχεις θα πρέπει να βάλεις και τον αντίστοιχο πυρήνα (φερρίτη) για το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα. 
> .....



Λοιπόν έφτιαξα κάτι τέτοιο αλλά με σαφώς μεγαλύτερους πυκνωτές γιατί το παιχνίδι με τις βίδες και τα παλιοσίδερα μόνο παιχνίδι είναι .... 
Είναι συνδυασμός Φίλτρων τύπου L και τύπου Π , τώρα όντως εξαφανίστηκε ο βόμβος !!!! 
Filter.jpg 
κάποιος που μπορεί να υπολογίσει το αποτέλεσμα ας μας πει μια γνώμη ... 
Τα υλικά είναι 6,8 Ω , 2*680μF (340) , common mode 2*22mH , 470μF, 6,8Ω, 470μF, common mode 2*14mH, 2*680μF (340) (διαβάζονται στη φωτό από δεξιά προς αριστερά) οι παράλληλοι πυκνωτές είναι συζευγμένοι με 4*200Κ αντιστάσεις. Τάση από 165V - 220V και Ένταση από 230mΑ - 285mΑ

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Σήμερα δοκίμασα να τοποθετήσω ένα common mode choke ........... όπως επίσης και το τσοκ που αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης (ΜαστροΤζεπέτο). Που θα πάει, θα τα φτιάξω όλα αυτά μαζί.
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας για τις απαντήσεις σας



Σου απαντώ με το προηγούμενο ποστ .... ελπίζω κάτι να έκανες ....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Σχετικά με το ποστ #17,  έχει κανείς την γνώση και τον τρόπο να υπολογίσει τις τιμές έτσι ώστε να γίνει ένας στοιχειώδης μπούσουλας ;;;; Την ιδέα την πήρα από το common mode που αναφέρεται νωρίτερα, συνδύασα και τα πυκνωτάκια του τρελού επιστήμονα που αναφέρθηκαν πιο πριν και περιπλανώμενος βρήκα αυτό https://groupdiy.com/index.php?topic=57310.0 όπου περιγράφει χονδρικά κάποιους υπολογισμούς, και έτσι ξεκίνησα την κατασκευή της εξομάλυνσης και φίλτρου. Το θέμα είναι αν κάνω υπερβολές με τις τιμές και πόσο πιο καλό μπορεί να γίνει βάση σωστών υπολογισμών. Παραθέτω και ένα γρήγορο σχηματικό. Τάση από 165V - 220V και Ένταση από 230mΑ - 285mΑ. 
 Ήδη δουλεύει πολύ καλά , κοντά στο Άριστο, αλλά μια θεωρητική επιβεβαίωση και προσέγγιση ποτέ δεν βλάπτει γιατί έγινε ενστικτωδώς και εμπειρικά. 
Filter.jpg Filter sch.jpg

----------


## selectronic

Για τα RC low-pass που έχεις (με τις 6.8Ω), βρίσκω αποτελέσματα στο Google, πχ αυτό που υπολογίζει το πρώτο RC 6.8Ω/680μF στα ~34Hz cut-off, και για το δεύτερο διπλό RC (που του λείπει μία αντίσταση όμως?) εδώ.
Για common-mode choke βρήκα ένα οδηγό (guide) της Coilcraft.

Χρειάζονται πάντως τόσα φίλτρα που έχεις βάλει το ένα μετά το άλλο? Λογικά δεν θα ήθελες μόνο ένα (πχ διπλό RC) αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα την ίδια δουλειά κάνουν, αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι όλα υπολογισμένα για την ίδια cut-off συχνότητα?
Δεν έχω εμπειρία στα φίλτρα, οπότε ας με διορθώσουν αυτοί που ξέρουν, αλλά νομίζω ότι στα low-pass έχεις -3dB στην cut-off με απλό RC και -6dB με διπλό RC, δεν θα αρκούσε κάτι τέτοιο?

Βέβαια όλα εξαρτώνται και από τι σόι θόρυβο έχεις, μπορεί άλλο να είναι το καλύτερο φίλτρο για τον babisko που έχει πχ 120KHz παράσιτα από ένα μεγάλο SMPS και άλλο να είναι το πιο κατάλληλο για τον ΜαστροΤζεπέτο αν ο θόρυβος στην γραμμή του είναι άλλης συχνότητας.

Πάντως τα EMI φίλτρα που έχουν πχ ενσωματωμένα τα IEC βύσματα σαν κι αυτό που έβαλα στο #12 είναι στάνταρ, δεν έψαξα να βρω αν υπάρχει Ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία ή κάτι τέτοιο που να περιγράφει την λειτουργία τους αλλά υπάρχουν κάποιες πληροφορίες (και παραδείγματα) αν ψάξεις όπως πχ στα παρακάτω pdf της Schaffner:

The Engineer's Guide to Designing Your EMI Filter
EMC/EMI Filter Design with RB Common-Mode Chokes

Θα με ενδιέφερε κι εμένα πάντως "ένας στοιχειώδης μπούσουλας", αν κάποιος ξέρει (που είναι οι ραδιοRFάδες του forum?) ας μας διαφωτίσει παρακαλώ  :Smile:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Για τα RC low-pass που έχεις (με τις 6.8Ω), βρίσκω αποτελέσματα στο Google, πχ αυτό που υπολογίζει το πρώτο RC 6.8Ω/680μF στα ~34Hz cut-off,



είναι δύο εν σειρά πυκνωτές άρα 340μF και ~69Hz ,




> και για το δεύτερο διπλό RC (που του λείπει μία αντίσταση όμως?)



Σε αυτό το σημείο λες  να βάλω και την συμμετρική της αντίσταση ;;; 




> Χρειάζονται πάντως τόσα φίλτρα που έχεις βάλει το ένα μετά το άλλο? Λογικά δεν θα ήθελες μόνο ένα (πχ διπλό RC) αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα την ίδια δουλειά κάνουν, αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι όλα υπολογισμένα για την ίδια cut-off συχνότητα? 
> Δεν έχω εμπειρία στα φίλτρα, οπότε ας με διορθώσουν αυτοί που ξέρουν, αλλά νομίζω ότι στα low-pass έχεις -3dB στην cut-off με απλό RC και -6dB με διπλό RC, δεν θα αρκούσε κάτι τέτοιο?



Αφού όπως λες και συ κάθε φίλτρο κόβει λίγα db, τότε πρέπει να επαναληφθούν τα φίλτρα για να γίνει κάτι επαρκές .... 




> Βέβαια όλα εξαρτώνται και από τι σόι θόρυβο έχεις, μπορεί άλλο να είναι το καλύτερο φίλτρο για τον babisko που έχει πχ 120KHz παράσιτα από ένα μεγάλο SMPS και άλλο να είναι το πιο κατάλληλο για τον ΜαστροΤζεπέτο αν ο θόρυβος στην γραμμή του είναι άλλης συχνότητας.



Μου διέφυγε ότι ο babisco είχε 120KHz, εγώ μέτρησα 100Hz όταν ήταν δυνατός .... 






> Θα με ενδιέφερε κι εμένα πάντως "ένας στοιχειώδης μπούσουλας", αν κάποιος ξέρει (που είναι οι ραδιοRFάδες του forum?) ας μας διαφωτίσει παρακαλώ



Θα με ενδιέφερε κι εμένα πάντως "ένας στοιχειώδης μπούσουλας", αν κάποιος ξέρει (που είναι οι ραδιοRFάδες του forum?) ας μας διαφωτίσει παρακαλώ ......

----------


## selectronic

> είναι δύο εν σειρά πυκνωτές άρα 340μF και ~69Hz



Ναι σωστά, το ξέχασα ότι είναι δύο σε σειρά...





> Αφού όπως λες και συ κάθε φίλτρο κόβει λίγα db, τότε πρέπει να επαναληφθούν τα φίλτρα για να γίνει κάτι επαρκές



Ναι αλλά αν έχεις τόσο θέμα από το να βάλεις 45 RC στη σειρά, πας σε ενεργό φίλτρο _πιστεύω_.





> Μου διέφυγε ότι ο babisco είχε 120KHz, εγώ μέτρησα *100Hz* όταν ήταν δυνατός



Είπα "*πχ* 120KHz", σαν παράδειγμα έβαλα μια συχνότητα αλλά κάτσε, το δικό σου θέμα είναι στα 100Ηz??? Αυτό είναι 99.9% θέμα ripple του τροφοδοτικού, δεν θες low-pass στη περίπτωση αυτή, καλύτερη εξομάλυνση θες ώστε να μην έχεις μεγάλο ripple (ή σταθεροποίηση σε μικρότερη τάση ώστε να μην έχεις ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ)!
Σε πηγή που αποτελείτε μόνο από μετ/στη+γέφυρα+πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης, όσο αυξάνεται το φορτίο, τόσο μεγαλώνει και η κυμάτωση και δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να μπορείς να κάνεις γι' αυτό, εκτός από το έχεις επιλέξει τις κατάλληλες τιμές υλικών ώστε να έχεις ένα  αποδεκτό ποσοστό κυμάτωσης.

Βασικά αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο μετ/στης σου δεν είναι το πρόβλημα (μικρός σε Watt οπότε η τάση εξόδου γονατίζει με το φορτίο που του ζητάς), τότε μόνο μεγαλύτερους πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης θες και ως τέτοιοι δουλεύουν αυτοί που έχεις βάλει (και σαν φίλτρο βέβαια αλλά δεν υπάρχουν KHz συχνότητες για να τις κόψουν).
Και πηνίο σε σειρά δουλεύει κάπως βέβαια, σχηματίζεις ένα LC σαν αυτό που έχουν τα τροφοδοτικά SMPS (πχ των PC) στην έξοδο και στην ουσία θυσιάζουν λίγη ταχύτητα στην απόκριση για λιγότερο ripple (σωστά ή λέω μπαρούφες?).

Το θέμα της κυμάτωσης το έχουμε συζητήσει πάλι σε άλλο θέμα εδώ, και σε αυτό το calculator μπορείς να βάλεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του τροφοδοτικού σου και να δεις σε γράφημα τι ψάρια πιάνει και την τιμή Vpp της κυμάτωσης.

Πέραν των μεγαλύτερων πυκνωτών εξομάλυνσης, το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις (που ξέρω εγώ τουλάχιστον lol) είναι να κάνεις σταθεροποίηση τάσης (switching ή γραμμική):
Αν πχ έχεις μία τάση 100% DC χωρίς φορτίο στα 200V αλλά στο μέγιστο Χ φορτίο σου έχεις κυμάτωση 10V (άρα 100Hz ripple και τάση DC με ελάχιστη τιμή 190V και μέγιστη 200V), τότε βάζεις ένα regulator με έξοδο πχ 185V (αν το regulator δεν προϋποθέτει μεγαλύτερη τιμή Vin-Vout βέβαια), οπότε στο μέγιστο φορτίο η τάση στην είσοδο του regulator είναι πάντα πάνω από 189V και στην έξοδο έχεις πάντα 185V, από μηδέν μέχρι το μέγιστο Χ φορτίο.
Αν τώρα θες πχ 200V έξοδο από το regulator, τότε θες σετ μετ/στη και πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης που να μπορεί να δώσει στο Χ φορτίο την ελάχιστη Vin που θέλει το regulator (δεν πιστεύω πάνω από 3-4V).

Α, ρίξε και μια ματιά στο capacitance multiplier που αναλύει πολύ καλά ο Dave, υπάρχει κι αυτή η λύση αντί μεγαλύτερου πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης:

----------


## selectronic

Για να μην μπερδευτούμε με τα δύο προβλήματα:

Ο θόρυβος στην τάση δικτύου είναι συνήθως υψίσυχνος από τα πάμπολλα switching τροφοδοτικά που υπάρχουν στα σπίτια μας σήμερα παντού (όχι ότι δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει και 50Hz θόρυβος από κάποιο μεγάλο μοτέρ πχ τόρνος στη γειτονιά που είχα αναφέρει γιατί το έχω δει). Αν οι Κινέζοι λοιπόν δεν έχουν λάβει τα κατάλληλα μέτρα ώστε να μην βγάζει το μαραφέτι τους σκουπίδια στο δίκτυο (EMI filter), τότε πρέπει να μπει αντίστοιχο φίλτρο στην είσοδο (240V) της δικιά μας συσκευής. Το κατάλληλο φίλτρο γι' αυτή τη δουλειά είναι το common-mode choke, ακριβώς γιατί ο θόρυβος είναι common, κοινός, οπότε τυλίγοντας τα δύο καλώδια της τάσης δικτύου γύρο από ένα κοινό πυρήνα (με την σωστή φορά!), τα δύο όμοια παράσιτα με διαφορά φάσης 180 μοίρες αλληλοακυρώνονται (το ίδιο _κάπως_ συμβαίνει και με τα balanced σήματα ήχου). Τα φίλτρα αυτά πέραν του πηνίου έχουν και κάποιους πυκνωτές της τάξης των nF.



Για τον θόρυβο 100Hz από κυμάτωση (γιατί μπορεί να υπάρχει και θόρυβος 100Hz από ground loops και άλλες πηγές!) έγραψα παραπάνω.

*Αυτά από εμένα που δεν ξέρω και πολλά*, οπότε αν έχω γράψει κάτι λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με και αν έχει κάποιος κάτι να συμπληρώσει παρακαλώ ας μας ανοίξει τα μάτια  :Smile:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> .......Ο θόρυβος στην τάση δικτύου είναι συνήθως υψίσυχνος από τα πάμπολλα switching τροφοδοτικά που υπάρχουν στα σπίτια μας σήμερα παντού (όχι ότι δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει και 50Hz θόρυβος από κάποιο μεγάλο μοτέρ πχ τόρνος στη γειτονιά που είχα αναφέρει γιατί το έχω δει). Αν οι Κινέζοι λοιπόν δεν έχουν λάβει τα κατάλληλα μέτρα ώστε να μην βγάζει το μαραφέτι τους σκουπίδια στο δίκτυο (EMI filter), τότε πρέπει να μπει αντίστοιχο φίλτρο στην είσοδο (240V) της δικιά μας συσκευής. Το κατάλληλο φίλτρο γι' αυτή τη δουλειά είναι το common-mode choke, ακριβώς γιατί ο θόρυβος είναι common, κοινός, οπότε τυλίγοντας τα δύο καλώδια της τάσης δικτύου γύρο από ένα κοινό πυρήνα (με την σωστή φορά!), τα δύο όμοια παράσιτα με διαφορά φάσης 180 μοίρες αλληλοακυρώνονται (το ίδιο _κάπως_ συμβαίνει και με τα balanced σήματα ήχου). Τα φίλτρα αυτά πέραν του πηνίου έχουν και κάποιους πυκνωτές της τάξης των nF. 
> Για τον θόρυβο 100Hz από κυμάτωση (γιατί μπορεί να υπάρχει και θόρυβος 100Hz από ground loops και άλλες πηγές!) έγραψα παραπάνω. 
> *Αυτά από εμένα που δεν ξέρω και πολλά*, οπότε αν έχω γράψει κάτι λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με και αν έχει κάποιος κάτι να συμπληρώσει παρακαλώ ας μας ανοίξει τα μάτια



Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη για τα δύο τελευταία μηνύματα, με παραπέμπεις σε πολύ διάβασμα, αλλά χρειάζεται .... Για κάποια προσωπική επιλογή καθαρότητας - παλαιότητας του τρόπου εργασίας δεν θέλω ακόμα υβριδικές λύσεις και ενεργά φίλτρα (σήμερα είναι απλή υπόθεση) μια και το θέμα για μένα προέκυψε από την κατασκευή λαμπάτου ενισχυτή. 
Το ερώτημα παραμένει προς τους ειδήμονες ....

----------


## selectronic

Δεν έχω ιδέα από λαμπάτους ενισχυτές ή λάμπες και τα τροφοδοτικά τους  γενικότερα, αλλά πολλά από τα κυκλώματα που έχει τύχει να δω  χρησιμοποιούν πηνίο (τσοκ) στην εξομάλυνση, ίσως γιατί πυκνωτές πολλών  μF και σε τέτοιες τάσεις θα ήταν ακριβοί και στις εποχές εκείνες θα ήταν  και πολύ μεγάλοι σε μέγεθος, αν δεις πχ 450μF/350V του τότε και  σημερινό η διαφορά σε μέγεθος είναι τεράστια!



Σε  πιο μοντέρνα σχέδια συνήθως σταθεροποιούν την τάση στα νήματα (πχ με  7812/LM317) που είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να γίνει από την σταθεροποίηση της  τάσης ανόδου, λόγο πολύ μικρότερης ισχύς.
Πιστεύω ότι τώρα θα μπορούσε  κάποιος να βάλει μεγαλύτερους πυκνωτές στην εξομάλυνση, αλλά το θέμα  είναι περίπλοκο γιατί όταν διάβαζα για τους Gainclone οι audiophiles  λέγανε ότι το μέγεθος του πυκνωτή αλλάζει τον ήχο του ενισχυτή (ψάξε για  "Carlosfm gainclone psu" αν σε ενδιαφέρει το θέμα), οπότε το καλύτερο  θα ήταν κατά την γνώμη μου να υλοποιήσεις 100% πιστά το κύκλωμα από ένα  σχέδιο που είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι δουλεύει καλά, και μετά αν θες να  δοκιμάσεις αλλαγές (και να κρίνεις το αποτέλεσμα με βάσει την απόδοση  του αρχικού σχεδίου).

Περί ripple (κυμάτωσης), είναι εύκολο να  δεις αν έχεις παλμογράφο (ακόμα και το gadget μου αρκεί για τα 50-100Hz)  και αν δεν έχεις υπάρχουν και εύκολα κυκλώματα για ripple meters, αν και δεν έχω δοκιμάσει κάποιο για να ξέρω ότι δουλεύει...
Ίσως και ένα σκέτο πολύμετρο "true RMS" στην κλίμακα των *AC* Volt να έκανε δουλειά?

Τέλος βάζω τρεις φωτό από κάτι τεστ  που είχα κάνει πιο παλιά σε πηγή μετ/στης+γέφυρα+πυκνωτής, οπού  φαίνεται η διαφορά μεταξύ πυκνωτή 2.200μF και 44.000μF (δεν έχω φωτό του  μικρού σε πάνω από 5Α γιατί τα καλωδιάκια από UTP που είχα  χρησιμοποιήσει για να τον ενώσω κόπηκαν στα ~10Α):

https://i.imgur.com/yjUYuj0.jpg ......... 44.000μF στα ~13Α (μικρή κυμάτωση)
https://i.imgur.com/j0643Bg.jpg ..........2.200μF στα ~2.5Α (γύρο στα 6.5Vpp ripple)
https://i.imgur.com/3raDN0u.jpg ..........2.200μF στα ~5Α (γύρο στα 12.8Vpp ripple)

Αλήθεια, πως το ξέρεις ότι είναι 100Hz ο θόρυβος που έχεις?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δεν έχω ιδέα από λαμπάτους ενισχυτές ή λάμπες και τα τροφοδοτικά τους  γενικότερα, αλλά πολλά από τα κυκλώματα που έχει τύχει να δω  χρησιμοποιούν πηνίο (τσοκ) στην εξομάλυνση, ίσως γιατί πυκνωτές πολλών  μF και σε τέτοιες τάσεις θα ήταν ακριβοί και στις εποχές εκείνες θα ήταν  και πολύ μεγάλοι σε μέγεθος, αν δεις πχ 450μF/350V του τότε και  σημερινό η διαφορά σε μέγεθος είναι τεράστια! 
> 
> Περί ripple (κυμάτωσης), είναι εύκολο να  δεις αν έχεις παλμογράφο (ακόμα και το gadget μου αρκεί για τα 50-100Hz)  και αν δεν έχεις υπάρχουν και εύκολα κυκλώματα για ripple meters, αν και δεν έχω δοκιμάσει κάποιο για να ξέρω ότι δουλεύει...
> Ίσως και ένα σκέτο πολύμετρο "true RMS" στην κλίμακα των *AC* Volt να έκανε δουλειά? 
> Αλήθεια, πως το ξέρεις ότι είναι 100Hz ο θόρυβος που έχεις?



Λοιπόν, οι λαμπάτοι συνήθως θέλουν μεγάλη τάση (π.χ. 170 -350) και μικρή ένταση (35 - 150mA). 
Όταν κόβω την τάση στα νήματα θέρμανσης και ο βόμβος συνεχίζει σημαίνει πως είναι από την τροφοδοσία. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το εύκολα κυκλώματα για ripple meters    θα το δοκιμάσω μάλλον μόνος μου ...... 
Χρησιμοποιώ ένα παλιό και φθηνό πολύμετρο το VA18B που έχει και Hz και Duty ...
MULTIMETER.jpg
 Όταν ο βόμβος είναι αρκετός είναι μετρήσιμη η συχνότητά του και τότε μου δείχνει ακριβώς 100Hz στην έξοδο ή όταν είναι άλλα παράσιτα τότε παίζουν οι ενδείξεις αναλόγως ....  
Επειδή έφτιαξα τσοκ το οποίο όταν χρειάστηκε να μεγαλώσω έγινε λίγο γελοίο ως κατασκεύασμα, στράφηκα στα φίλτρα αυτά που συζητάμε με αρκετή επιτυχία και επιμένω να μάθω περισσότερα βάση κάποιας συγκεκριμένης θεωρίας η οποία όμως δεν βλέπω να είναι διαθέσιμη εδώ μέσα !!!!

----------


## tsimpidas

> και επιμένω να μάθω περισσότερα βάση κάποιας συγκεκριμένης θεωρίας η οποία όμως δεν βλέπω να είναι διαθέσιμη εδώ μέσα !!!!




το τσοκ αν το χρεισημοποιουμε ως φιλτρο πρεπει η αγωγιμότητα του να ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο την καταναλωση [διπλασια + βαλε] διαφορετικά παράγει και το ιδιο ripples λογο αυτοταλαντωσης

η μεγάλη αγωγιμότητα και η μικρή χωρητικότητα ειναι το κλειδί σε ενα επιτυχημένο φίλτρο, διαφορετικα εχουμε ταλαντωτη αντι για εξομαλυντη των ripples.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> το τσοκ αν το χρεισημοποιουμε ως φιλτρο πρεπει η αγωγιμότητα του να ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο την καταναλωση [διπλασια + βαλε] διαφορετικά παράγει και το ιδιο ripples λογο αυτοταλαντωσης 
> η μεγάλη αγωγιμότητα και η μικρή χωρητικότητα ειναι το κλειδί σε ενα επιτυχημένο φίλτρο, διαφορετικα εχουμε ταλαντωτη αντι για εξομαλυντη των ripples.



A, ωραία ευχαριστώ. Ήξερα ότι κάπου υπάρχει "γνώση", αλλά που ... σε σένα λοιπόν .... 

Δλδ έχοντας βάλει στα common mode choke 0,57 mm που στα 2,5 Α /mm2 περνούν 729mA δεν είναι αρκετά για 250mA ;;; 
Ταλάντωση θεωρητικά θα έχουμε ή μάλλον θα προκύπτει μια συχνότητα αποκοπής λόγω της υπαρξης των δύο στοιχείων L & C, αυτό πως μπορεί να επηρεάσει ;;; 
Θα μπορούσε δλδ να γίνει απόσβεση της κυμάτωσης με 2x22mH ή 2x47mH και χρήση πυκνωτών της τάξης των μερικών nF (47 - 100) μετά από έναν ή δύο μεγάλους πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης (π.χ. 470μF) ;;; 
Να επισημάνω εδώ ότι πριν από πολλές δεκαετίες δεν είχαν τον τρόπο και τα τσοκ που χρησιμοποιούσαν είχε το μέγεθος και το βάρος ενός μετασχηματιστή που σήμερα μάλλον μπορούμε να το αποφύγουμε ..... και σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση το πάω το θέμα.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Δλδ έχοντας βάλει στα common mode choke 0,57 mm που στα 2,5 Α /mm2 περνούν 729mA δεν είναι αρκετά για 250mA ;;; 
> Ταλάντωση θεωρητικά θα έχουμε ή μάλλον θα προκύπτει μια συχνότητα αποκοπής λόγω της υπαρξης των δύο στοιχείων L & C, αυτό πως μπορεί να επηρεάσει ;;; .




μίλησα και για χωρητικότητα,,, πόσες σπείρες ?? τι πυρήνας ??

η μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα θα αυξησει την αντισταση του πηνιου σε υψηλες συχνοτητες....αρα θα μειωσει την ροή.







> η μεγάλη αγωγιμότητα και η μικρή χωρητικότητα ειναι το κλειδί .




κατα τα αλλα αν η ροή ειναι ανετη τοτε ο πυκνωτής ολοκληρώνει το κύκλωμα.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> μίλησα και για χωρητικότητα,,, πόσες σπείρες ?? τι πυρήνας ??
> η μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα θα αυξησει την αντισταση του πηνιου σε υψηλες συχνοτητες....αρα θα μειωσει την ροή.
> κατα τα αλλα αν η ροή ειναι ανετη τοτε ο πυκνωτής ολοκληρώνει το κύκλωμα.



Πυρήνας στο πρώτο μου εγχείρημα ήταν μια παλιά βίδα χοντρή με άκομψο αποτέλεσμα. Στο δεύτερο είχα δυο τοροειδής που με πολύ λίγες (60 ; :Wink:  σπείρες έδωσαν 22 και 44 mH ανά κατεύθυνση.

----------


## tsimpidas

το αποτέλεσμα μετράει.... 60 σπειρες απο 0,50 ειναι τσοκ οχι φιλτρο,,, 
20 σπείρες με 1mm σύρμα σε σιδηροπυρηνα [βιδα] για συχνότητες μεχρι 500Hz 
και αν έχουμε πάνω απο kHz παμε σε φεριτη,,,


γενικα το φενομενο ονομαζεται εμπεδηση σε κυκλωματα εναλασσομενου και σύνθετη αντίσταση σε κυκλωματα φιλτρων
και μια καλη περίληψη περιγράφεται εδω=

Η τάση στα άκρα του πηνίου λοιπόν εξαρτάται από την συχνότητα της πηγής. Κρατώντας την τάση της πηγής σταθερή αλλάζοντας την συχνότητα αλλάζει η τάση στα άκρα του πηνίου. Για το κύκλωμα επίσης ισχύει:=https://alexkaltsas.wordpress.com/20...5%CE%BD%CE%BD/

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> το αποτέλεσμα μετράει.... 60 σπειρες απο 0,50 ειναι τσοκ οχι φιλτρο,,, 
> 20 σπείρες με 1mm σύρμα σε σιδηροπυρηνα [βιδα] για συχνότητες μεχρι 500Hz 
> και αν έχουμε πάνω απο kHz παμε σε φεριτη,,, 
> γενικα το φενομενο ονομαζεται εμπεδηση σε κυκλωματα εναλασσομενου και σύνθετη αντίσταση σε κυκλωματα φιλτρων
> και μια καλη περίληψη περιγράφεται εδω=
> Η τάση στα άκρα του πηνίου λοιπόν εξαρτάται από την συχνότητα της πηγής. Κρατώντας την τάση της πηγής σταθερή αλλάζοντας την συχνότητα αλλάζει η τάση στα άκρα του πηνίου. Για το κύκλωμα επίσης ισχύει:=https://alexkaltsas.wordpress.com/20...5%CE%BD%CE%BD/



Ευχαριστώ πολύ ωραίο !!! .... αν και συζητώντας για βόμβο στα 100Hz η αναφορά σε άλλες συχνότητες είναι όντως θεωρητικού επιπέδου. Εγώ κρατώ το τελευταίο τσεκάρισμα στη φωτό που σημαίνει ότι με 47mH διπλό πηνίο λογικά θα έχουμε πλήρη εξομάλυνση ;;;  
Υπολογισμός L.jpg 
και με τι πυκνωτάκια να το συνοδεύουν ;;;; 
Υ.Γ. κάτι απλό που δεν έκανα ακόμα αλλά θα το κάνω, είναι να βραχυκυκλώνω ένα ένα τα πηνία του πολλαπλού φίλτρου που έχω κάνει να δω τι βόμβο παίρνω ....

----------


## selectronic

> ...με 47mH διπλό πηνίο λογικά θα έχουμε *πλήρη εξομάλυνση* ;;;...



Ποτέ δεν θα έχεις 100% DC χωρίς κυμάτωση υπό φορτίο (αυτό εννοείς με "πλήρη εξομάλυνση" πιστεύω) με φίλτρα, μόνο θεωρητικά με άπειρες τιμές εξαρτημάτων μπορείς να φτάσεις το 99.999%...
Για πραγματικά κοντά στο μηδέν κυμάτωση θες σταθεροποίηση, και πάλι υπάρχουν παράμετροι όπως πχ Load Regulation που δεν μπορούν να φτάσουν το τέλειο, άρα κάτι ψιλά θα έχεις.
Αλλά εσύ δεν θες το τέλειο, θες απλώς από κάποια Βολτ (?) κυμάτωση που έχεις τώρα, να πέσεις ας πούμε κάτω από 1V ώστε να μην είναι αντιληπτός στο αυτί ο βόμβος, έτσι δεν είναι?





> ...κάτι απλό που δεν έκανα ακόμα αλλά θα το κάνω, είναι να  βραχυκυκλώνω ένα ένα τα πηνία του πολλαπλού φίλτρου που έχω κάνει να δω  τι βόμβο παίρνω ....



Λογικά με ένα-δύο RC θα είσαι ΟΚ, εφόσον υπάρχει και ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης "για τα χοντρά", για 200-300mA φορτίο ακόμα και 47Ω αντιστάσεις είναι ΟΚ αν έχει το headroom ο μετ/στης (~5W κάθε αντίσταση).
Δεν ξέρω όμως τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχουν αυτά τα RC όταν ο ενισχυτής θα θέλει να τραβήξει *απότομα* ρεύμα πχ σε ένα δυνατό μπάσο... Αν δεν έχεις μεγάλο πυκνωτή μετά τα RC λογικά δεν θα μπορεί να τραβήξει μεγάλο ρεύμα (στην ουσία οι αντιστάσεις σε σειρά κάνουν περιορισμό του μέγιστου ρεύματος).... Για τον ίδιο λόγο βάζουν κάτι πυκνωτές τέρατα 2F στα ηχοσυστήματα αυτοκινήτου (που δεν τίθεται θέμα AC και κυμάτωσης), για τα μεγάλα στιγμιαία (peak) ρεύματα στα δυνατά μπάσα των subwoofer.
Μήπως τελικά ένα Capacitor Multiplier θα ήταν καλύτερο?

----------


## selectronic

Πάντως αν οι υπολογισμοί μου είναι σωστοί (150VAC δευτερεύον μετ/στη στα 500mA/φορτίο/κτλ) τότε και με μόνο τους δύο 470μF που έχεις παράλληλα, δεν φαίνεται και τόσο χάλια η κυμάτωση στα 200-300mA.
Βέβαια αυτό που εγώ βλέπω ΟΚ μπορεί να είναι εντελώς ακατάλληλη τροφοδοσία για ενισχυτή και στο αυτί να ακούγονται έντονα τα 100Hz...  :Unsure:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ποτέ δεν θα έχεις 100% DC χωρίς κυμάτωση υπό φορτίο (αυτό εννοείς με "πλήρη εξομάλυνση" πιστεύω) με φίλτρα, μόνο θεωρητικά με άπειρες τιμές εξαρτημάτων μπορείς να φτάσεις το 99.999%...
> Για πραγματικά κοντά στο μηδέν κυμάτωση θες σταθεροποίηση, και πάλι υπάρχουν παράμετροι όπως πχ Load Regulation που δεν μπορούν να φτάσουν το τέλειο, άρα κάτι ψιλά θα έχεις.
> Αλλά εσύ δεν θες το τέλειο, θες απλώς από κάποια Βολτ (?) κυμάτωση που έχεις τώρα, να πέσεις ας πούμε κάτω από 1V ώστε να μην είναι αντιληπτός στο αυτί ο βόμβος, έτσι δεν είναι?
> 
> 
> 
> Λογικά με ένα-δύο RC θα είσαι ΟΚ, εφόσον υπάρχει και ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης "για τα χοντρά", για 200-300mA φορτίο ακόμα και 47Ω αντιστάσεις είναι ΟΚ αν έχει το headroom ο μετ/στης (~5W κάθε αντίσταση).
> Δεν ξέρω όμως τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχουν αυτά τα RC όταν ο ενισχυτής θα θέλει να τραβήξει *απότομα* ρεύμα πχ σε ένα δυνατό μπάσο... Αν δεν έχεις μεγάλο πυκνωτή μετά τα RC λογικά δεν θα μπορεί να τραβήξει μεγάλο ρεύμα (στην ουσία οι αντιστάσεις σε σειρά κάνουν περιορισμό του μέγιστου ρεύματος).... Για τον ίδιο λόγο βάζουν κάτι πυκνωτές τέρατα 2F στα ηχοσυστήματα αυτοκινήτου (που δεν τίθεται θέμα AC και κυμάτωσης), για τα μεγάλα στιγμιαία (peak) ρεύματα στα δυνατά μπάσα των subwoofer.
> Μήπως τελικά ένα Capacitor Multiplier θα ήταν καλύτερο?



Άρα μάλλον καλά έφτιαξα το πολλαπλό κύκλωμα αλλά τώρα που ο φίλος Τσιμπίδας μας έμαθε τα νούμερα θα τον επαναλαβω με πιο ακόμα πιο σωστά πηνία. 
Έχοντας αμπερόμετρο στην έξοδο της τροφοδοσίας δεν είχα δει διαφορά την ώρα που παίζει, θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω τώρα που αποδίδει καλά και θα σας πω αν υπάρχει μεταβολή. Βέβαια είναι και οι πυκνωτές καθόδου που είναι μεγαλούτσικοι και συνολικά μάλλον δεν πάσχει από πυκνωτές. Ο βόμβος είναι αντιληπτός μόνο τα ξημερώματα όταν έχει ησυχάσει το σύμπαν κι αν είσαι πολύ κοντά στο μεγάφωνο κι ακούς απαλή μουσική ή πολύ χαμηλά. Το θέμα είναι να αποκοπεί τόσο - όσο αισθητικά να είναι καλός ο ήχος και όχι ότι θα μπορούσε να μετρήσει ένας παλμογράφος.....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Πάντως αν οι υπολογισμοί μου είναι σωστοί (150VAC δευτερεύον μετ/στη στα 500mA/φορτίο/κτλ) τότε και με μόνο τους δύο 470μF που έχεις παράλληλα, δεν φαίνεται και τόσο χάλια η κυμάτωση στα 200-300mA.
> Βέβαια αυτό που εγώ βλέπω ΟΚ μπορεί να είναι εντελώς ακατάλληλη τροφοδοσία για ενισχυτή και στο αυτί να ακούγονται έντονα τα 100Hz...



Γιάννη μου , το φορτίο δεν είναι τόσο ελαφρύ, είναι 2 * 45-75Ω !!!! Για δοκίμασε το πάλι με 280mA και τέτοια αντίσταση .... Στα 20ms δεν είναι τα 50 Hz ;;;; Πρέπει να είμαι κάτω από την κόκκινη κυμάτωση για να μην έχω βόμβο ;;; Τι πρέπει να αλλάξω για να βελτιωθεί ;;;;

----------


## selectronic

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75871 
> Τα υλικά είναι 6,8 Ω , 2*680μF (340) , common mode 2*22mH , 470μF, 6,8Ω,  470μF, common mode 2*14mH, 2*680μF (340) (διαβάζονται στη φωτό από  δεξιά προς αριστερά) οι παράλληλοι πυκνωτές είναι συζευγμένοι με 4*200Κ  αντιστάσεις. *Τάση από 165V - 220V και Ένταση από 230mΑ - 285mΑ*







> ...Γιάννη μου , το φορτίο δεν είναι τόσο ελαφρύ, είναι *2 * 45-75Ω* !!!! Για δοκίμασε το πάλι με *280mA* και τέτοια αντίσταση...



Κάτι δεν λες καλά φίλε Δημήτρη...
Για 250mA φορτίο στα 180V (100% DC ή Vrms) θες φορτίο 720Ω.
2x47Ω = 94Ω φορτίο στα 180V είναι 1.91Α και άρα 345W !!!!
94Ω φορτίο και 280mA σημαίνει ~28V τάση...
*Τι ισχύει ???*

Τι μετ/στη τροφοδοσίας έχεις? Γιατί αν είναι πχ 100mA τότε ναι θα πατώνει στα 300mA φορτίο (ακόμα και κάτω από 100Vrms), ότι πυκνωτές και να βάλεις.
Σε ένα Χ τεστ, μέτρα όλες τις παραμέτρους:
1) Ρεύμα και τι μετράς, RMS, Peak, τι σόι 285mA είναι αυτά?
2)Τάση στο φορτίο, πάλι όμως θες παλμογράφο για να δεις min/max τιμή αφού σίγουρα υπάρχει κυμάτωση ή έστω ένα RMS πολύμετρο για να έχουμε τουλάχιστον μία Vrms.
3)Τάση AC στον μετ/στη υπό φορτίο, που εύκολα μετράς και συγκρίνεις με την τάση χωρίς φορτίο για να δεις αν είναι μικρός.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Κάτι δεν λες καλά φίλε Δημήτρη...
> Για 250mA φορτίο στα 180V (100% DC ή Vrms) θες φορτίο 720Ω.
> 2x47Ω = 94Ω φορτίο στα 180V είναι 1.91Α και άρα 345W !!!!
> 94Ω φορτίο και 280mA σημαίνει ~28V τάση...
> *Τι ισχύει ???*
> Τι μετ/στη τροφοδοσίας έχεις? Γιατί αν είναι πχ 100mA τότε ναι θα πατώνει στα 300mA φορτίο (ακόμα και κάτω από 100Vrms), ότι πυκνωτές και να βάλεις.
> Σε ένα Χ τεστ, μέτρα όλες τις παραμέτρους:
> 1) Ρεύμα και τι μετράς, RMS, Peak, τι σόι 285mA είναι αυτά?
> 2)Τάση στο φορτίο, πάλι όμως θες παλμογράφο για να δεις min/max τιμή αφού σίγουρα υπάρχει κυμάτωση ή έστω ένα RMS πολύμετρο για να έχουμε τουλάχιστον μία Vrms.
> 3)Τάση AC στον μετ/στη υπό φορτίο, που εύκολα μετράς και συγκρίνεις με την τάση χωρίς φορτίο για να δεις αν είναι μικρός.



Πάμε πάλι, από μνήμης όμως γιατί είμαι εκτός , άσε που μου έσπασε η μία λυχνία οπότε ...., 150V AC Open / 145V AC Close, τα 285mA είναι DC στα 190 Open / 156 Close στην έξοδο του εξομαλυντή. Άρα τα AC mA πρέπει να είναι 300-310 .... 
Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι τουλάχιστον 80 Watt οπότε δεν μπαίνει θέμα σε αυτές τις τιμές.

----------


## selectronic

> Πάμε πάλι, από μνήμης όμως γιατί είμαι εκτός , άσε που μου έσπασε η μία λυχνία οπότε ...., 150V AC Open / 145V AC Close, τα 285mA είναι DC στα 190 Open / 156 Close στην έξοδο του εξομαλυντή. Άρα τα AC mA πρέπει να είναι 300-310 .... 
> Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι τουλάχιστον 80 Watt οπότε δεν μπαίνει θέμα σε αυτές τις τιμές.



_"τα 285mA είναι DC"
_
Αμ δεν είναι DC υπό φορτίο, έχουν κυμάτωση!
Αν ας πούμε έχουμε 150Vac*1.414 = ~210V DC (100% "φλατ" DC) τάση χωρίς φορτίο (μείον κάτι ψιλά Vf διόδων αλλά χονδρικά λέμε), αλλά με το Χ φορτίο η τάση έχει πχ 10Vp-p 100Hz κυμάτωση, άρα ελάχιστη τάση 210-10= 200V και μέγιστη 210V, άρα Vrms=Vpp/(2*sqrt(3)) =>  10/3.464 = 2.88Vrms κυμάτωση,  που σημαίνει ότι η μέση τιμή της τάσης (Vrms) που θα μέτραγε ένα true RMS πολύμετρο είναι *~203Vrms*!



Έχεις πλέον μία DC τάση με κυμάτωση, Vmin=200V, Vmax=Vpeak=210V, *Vrms=203V*, αυτό έχεις υπό το Χ φορτίο.







Και αφού η τάση ανεβοκατεβαίνει από τα 200 στα 210V 100 φορές το  δευτερόλεπτο, *το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στο ρεύμα!* Και στο On-line  calculator το βλέπεις αυτό, "Current" με πράσινο κάτω-κάτω στο #34...
Αφού το φορτίο είναι μία πχ 720Ω 100% Ωμική αντίσταση, όταν η τάση είναι  στα 210V τραβάει 210/720 = ~291.7mA και όταν η τάση είναι 200V τραβάει  200/720 = ~277.8mA






> τα 285mA είναι DC στα 190 Open / 156 Close στην έξοδο του εξομαλυντή...



Αυτό τώρα τι σημαίνει? 190Vrms χωρίς φορτίο στην έξοδο την εξομάλυνσης και 156Vrms με φορτίο 285mA?
Αν ναι, τότε αφού υπό φορτίο η τάση στον μετ/στη πέφτει μόνο 5V (λογικό αν έχεις ~45W φορτίο σε 80W μετ/στη), αλλά στην έξοδο η Vrms πέφτει 34V (η μέση τάση, η Vmin θα είναι στα τάρταρα!), τότε έχεις "λίγη" σταθεροποίηση, θες πχ μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης αν μόνο αυτός είναι όλη η σταθεροποίηση.
Αν όμως δεν είναι true RMS το πολύμετρο που μετράς, είναι αυτές οι τάσεις ή είναι άλλες???

**κρατάω μία πισινή γιατί δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος αν η Vrms ripple (πχ 3V) πρέπει να προστίθεται στην Vmin (πχ των 200V άρα σύνολο Vrms=203V) ή να αφαιρεθεί από την Vpeak (άρα σύνολο Vrms=207V)...*

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> _"τα 285mA είναι DC"
> _
> Αμ δεν είναι DC υπό φορτίο, έχουν κυμάτωση!
> Αν ας πούμε έχουμε 150Vac*1.414 = ~210V DC (100% "φλατ" DC) τάση χωρίς φορτίο (μείον κάτι ψιλά Vf διόδων αλλά χονδρικά λέμε), αλλά με το Χ φορτίο η τάση έχει πχ 10Vp-p 100Hz κυμάτωση, άρα ελάχιστη τάση 210-10= 200V και μέγιστη 210V, άρα Vrms=Vpp/(2*sqrt(3)) =>  10/3.464 = 2.88Vrms κυμάτωση,  που σημαίνει ότι η μέση τιμή της τάσης (Vrms) που θα μέτραγε ένα true RMS πολύμετρο είναι *~203Vrms*!
> 
> 
> 
> Έχεις πλέον μία DC τάση με κυμάτωση, Vmin=200V, Vmax=Vpeak=210V, *Vrms=203V*, αυτό έχεις υπό το Χ φορτίο.
> 
> ...



Επειδη είναι λίγο αργά και κάνω διάφορα, εσύ τι κατάλαβες ότι μπορώ να βελτιώσω αν όλα αυτά που λέμε ισχύουν ;;;; με δεδομένο ότι έχω ένα σωρό πυκνωτές πάνω στο κύκλωμα ....

----------


## selectronic

Τα έχω πει όλα στα προηγούμενα ποστ, αλλά ας κάνουμε μια σούμα:

*Εφόσον θεωρούμε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι η κυμάτωση της τάσης (ανόδου?) και σίγουρα αυτή είναι η αιτία του προβλήματος:*

1) Common-mode filters δεν είναι γι' αυτή τη δουλειά.
2) Αν έχουμε μόνο πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης για ελάττωση της κυμάτωσης, θέλουμε πιο μεγάλο αφού το ζητούμενο είναι η μείωση του ripple. Πόσο πιο μεγάλο? Η κυμάτωση Vp-p είναι ίση με Ι / 2 x f x C άρα ρεύμα / 100 x πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης:
    Με πχ 470μF πυκνωτή στα 285mA έχουμε κυμάτωση 0.285 / 0.047 = ~*6Vp-p*
    Με πχ 940μF πυκνωτή στα 285mA έχουμε κυμάτωση 0.285 / 0.094 = ~*3Vp-p
*3) Χρήση RC φίλτρου αντί απλώς πυκνωτή, όπως βλέπουμε συνήθως σε σχέδια με λυχνίες (κάτι θα ξέρουν για να το κάνουν). Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ για να έχω γνώμη γι' αυτό αλλά υπάρχουν on-line calculators και για μονά και για διπλά RC, ώστε να κάνεις υπολογισμούς και δοκιμές.
4) Χρήση κυκλώματος Capacitance Multiplier.
5) Χρήση κυκλώματος σταθεροποίησης.

Αν δεν έχεις σκοπό να μπλέξεις λοιπόν, *ή προσθέτεις πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης μέχρι να πεθάνει ο βόμβος ή δοκιμάζεις διπλό RC που θα χρειαστεί μικρότερους πυκνωτές αλλά μάλλον θα χάσεις σε ταχύτητα* (βλέπε αυτό με το μπάσο που είπα στο #33).

Αυτά από εμένα τον άσχετο ερασιτέχνη, να το ξαναπώ μη νομίσεις ότι ξέρω τι κάνω!  :Biggrin: 

Δεν δεσμεύομαι, αλλά κάπου έχω ένα μετ/στη ~120VAC και σίγουρα έχω 1000V τρανζίστορ, οπότε ίσως πιο μετά να κάνω καμία δοκιμή κυκλώματος Capacitor Multiplier αν βρώ χρόνο, όρεξη και φορτίο 300mA στα 40W...

----------


## tsimpidas

> Επειδη είναι λίγο αργά και κάνω διάφορα, εσύ τι κατάλαβες ότι μπορώ να βελτιώσω αν όλα αυτά που λέμε ισχύουν ;;;; με δεδομένο ότι έχω ένα σωρό πυκνωτές πάνω στο κύκλωμα ....







> και με τι πυκνωτάκια να το συνοδεύουν ;;;; 
> Υ.Γ. κάτι απλό που δεν έκανα ακόμα αλλά θα το κάνω, είναι να βραχυκυκλώνω ένα ένα τα πηνία του πολλαπλού φίλτρου που έχω κάνει να δω τι βόμβο παίρνω ....



ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτές σε εξομάλυνση πάντα...

για το βόμβο σε λαμπατες κατασκευες  μιλαει ο Ευγενιδης στο βιβλιο του οπου περιγράφει πομπούς και δέκτες με λαμπες,,,και αναφερει οτι βομβο μπορει να προκαλεσει και ο αγωγος [το μηκος αυτου] που συνδεει 
την λυχνια με το κυκλωμα ανεξαρτητα τροφοδοσιας.

το βιβλιο αυτο νομιζω λεγεται Ραδιοφωνια  ή ηλεκτρονικη  η παλια έκδοση ομως του '50 

το εχω το βιβλιο σε εναν παλιο xp υπολογιστη νομιζω, ειναι ολο κατασκευες με λαμπες,, αν σε ενδιαφερει να 
ψαξω να το βρω γιατι νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει ποια στο διαδικτυο.

----------


## selectronic

Λοιπόν, δεν έκανα τεστ στην πράξη γιατί δεν βρήκα φορτίο σε αυτό το συνδυασμό V/W, έκανα όμως μερικές εξομοιώσεις στο Proteus:

1) Το setup μετ/στης που βγάζει 145Vac υπό φορτίο, 940μF πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης και 720Ω αντίσταση για φορτίο που θεωρητικά πρέπει να μας δίνει ~280mA ρεύμα άρα ~3Vp-p κυμάτωση με τον 940μF.
Το Proteus επαληθεύει την θεωρία:


2) RC φίλτρο αντί σκέτου πυκνωτή με πάλι 940μF και 4.7Ω/5W αντίσταση (θα έχει πάνω της ~2W στο μέγιστο φορτίο), κάπως καλύτερα με 2Vp-p κυμάτωση αλλά η τάση πέφτει στα 192V και το ρεύμα στα ~265mA:


3) Capacitance Multiplier με δύο ΝΡΝ τρανζίστορ σε συνδεσμολογία Darlington για μεγάλο συντελεστή ενίσχυσης (του ρεύματος Βάσης), που μας επιτρέπει να βάλουμε πολύ μεγαλύτερης τιμής αντίσταση στο RC φίλτρο οπότε με τον ίδιο 470μF στο RC και τον δεύτερο 470μF για πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης έχουμε το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα: 198V τάση και 272mA ρεύμα με κάτω από 200mVp-p κυμάτωση!


Μπορεί ακόμα να μπει και τρίτος πυκνωτής μετά το τρανζίστορ ή και διπλό φίλτρο πριν από αυτό, όπως έχει κάνει στην πράξη ο Rod Elliott στο δικό του κύκλωμα Capacitance Multiplier για τον τρανζιστορικό ενισχυτή του (συμμετρική τροφοδοσία):

----------


## selectronic

Έκανα ένα λάθος στο κύκλωμα του Capacitor Multiplier, έβαλα το βολτόμετρο να μετρά την τάση στον πυκνωτή αντί για το φορτίο, να το σωστό:

----------

tsimpidas (07-11-18)

----------


## tsimpidas

στο σχεδιο γινεται υποβιβασμός μεσω της R3 και των τρανζίστορ κατω απο το οριο των riplles και για αυτο εξαλείφθηκαν.

το ειχα περιγράψει παλια σε ενα άλλο θεμα =https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=92096





> όπου *δεν θελω να ρυθμίζω την ευαισθησια κάθε 3και λιγο* και χρειάζομαι απόλυτα -15 +15 βολτ 
> φτιάχνω ενα in-shematic τροφοδοτικο με πηνίο και 7815 - 7915 όπου ανυψώνω την τάση στα 20 βολτ και ταυτόχρονα παράγω -15ν σταθεροποιημενα 
> 
> ακόμη και αν η μπαταρία *πέσει στα 8ν* εγώ συνεχίζω να έχω *σταθερά +15ν -15ν*
> καλή συνέχεια.



οταν πευτεις κατω απο το οριο των riplles παντα περνεις καθαρο συνεχες.

----------


## selectronic

> στο σχεδιο γινεται υποβιβασμός μεσω της R3 και των τρανζίστορ κατω απο το οριο των riplles και για αυτο εξαλείφθηκαν.
> 
> το ειχα περιγράψει παλια σε ενα άλλο θεμα =https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=92096
> 
> οταν πευτεις κατω απο το οριο των riplles παντα περνεις καθαρο συνεχες.



Δεν κατάλαβα τι θες να πεις καθόλου...
Τι εννοείς "γίνεται υποβιβασμός μέσω της R3 και των τρανζίστορ"?
Τι σημαίνει "πέφτεις κάτω από το όριο των ripples" ??? Ακούγετε κάπως σαν την λειτουργία κλασσικού linear regulator όπου έχεις πάντα στον είσοδο του τρανζίστορ εξόδου (πχ στον Συλλέκτη για ΝΡΝ) πάνω από Vout + κάποια Βολτ οπότε έχεις σταθερό DC έξοδο (στον Εκπομπό), μέσα σε κάποια όρια βέβαια γιατί τα ιδεατά εξαρτήματα δεν υπάρχουν στην πραγματική ζωή.
Στην περίπτωση του Δημήτρη αν έχεις μία τάση με ας πούμε 30V κυμάτωση και Vmin=180V/Vmax=210V υπό το Χ φορτίο, τότε ναι μπορείς να κάνεις σταθεροποίηση σε κάποια τάση Vmin μείον 1-2V (τουλάχιστον τα ~0.7Vbe του ΝΡΝ) και είσαι εντάξει.
Την πρότεινα την λύση της σταθεροποίησης σε προηγούμενο ποστ, αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση η σταθεροποίηση με το κύκλωμα Capacitance Multiplier που έβαλα παραπάνω...





> Εγώ σε κατασκευές με μπαταρία όπως πχ ανιχνευτες μεταλλων  
> όπου *δεν θελω να ρυθμίζω την ευαισθησια κάθε 3και λιγο* και χρειάζομαι απόλυτα -15 +15 βολτ 
> φτιάχνω ενα in-shematic τροφοδοτικο με πηνίο και 7815 - 7915 όπου  ανυψώνω την τάση στα 20 βολτ και ταυτόχρονα παράγω -15ν σταθεροποιημενα 
> 
> ακόμη και αν η μπαταρία *πέσει στα 8ν* εγώ συνεχίζω να έχω *σταθερά +15ν -15ν*
> 
> το σχέδιο μην περιμένετε να το δημοσιεύσω αλλά σας έδωσα τροφή για σκέψη και κατασκευές



Εδώ από τα δύο λόγια που λες καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεις ένα step-up στα 20V και μετά σταθεροποίηση.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Τι σημαίνει "πέφτεις κάτω από το όριο των ripples" ??? .



μετρησε την ταση στο πυκνωτη
την ταση στην βαση του Q1
την ταση στην βαση του Q2
και την ταση στην εξοδο του Q2
και θα καταλαβεις τι σημενει  "πέφτεις κάτω από το όριο των ripples"







> Εδώ από τα δύο λόγια που λες καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεις ένα step-up στα 20V και μετά σταθεροποίηση.



 step-up στα 20V και μετά υποβιβασμό στα 15ν

----------


## SV1GRN

> ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτές σε εξομάλυνση πάντα...
> 
> για το βόμβο σε λαμπατες κατασκευες  μιλαει ο Ευγενιδης στο βιβλιο του οπου περιγράφει πομπούς και δέκτες με λαμπες,,,και αναφερει οτι βομβο μπορει να προκαλεσει και ο αγωγος [το μηκος αυτου] που συνδεει 
> την λυχνια με το κυκλωμα ανεξαρτητα τροφοδοσιας.
> 
> το βιβλιο αυτο νομιζω λεγεται Ραδιοφωνια  ή ηλεκτρονικη  η παλια έκδοση ομως του '50 
> 
> το εχω το βιβλιο σε εναν παλιο xp υπολογιστη νομιζω, ειναι ολο κατασκευες με λαμπες,, αν σε ενδιαφερει να 
> ψαξω να το βρω γιατι νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει ποια στο διαδικτυο.



Καλησπέρα, κάποια βιβλία του Ευγενιδείου υπάρχουν ακόμη σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή πχ:
http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontof...2297&cnode=308

Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει.

----------


## tsimpidas

ευχαριστω  :Smile: 

μαλλον εδώ είναι = http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/appdata...f/e_b00008.pdf 
Ραδιοτεχνία τόμος Β΄

στους ταλαντωτες περιγράφει οτι αν δεν υπολογιστεί το μηκος του αγωγού η ταλάντωση επιστρέφει προκαλώντας βομβο.

που ακριβως δεν θυμαμε, ειναι χρόνια που το διαβασα.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> στο σχεδιο γινεται υποβιβασμός μεσω της R3 και των τρανζίστορ κατω απο το οριο των riplles και για αυτο εξαλείφθηκαν.
> το ειχα περιγράψει παλια σε ενα άλλο θεμα =https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=92096
> οταν πευτεις κατω απο το οριο των riplles παντα περνεις καθαρο συνεχες.



Άρα, τόσο απλά, αν υποθέσουμε ότι στα 200Βολτ υπό φορτίο και 285 mA ένταση έχω 5% Ripple, δλδ 10 Βολτ, τότε με μια αντίσταση 39Ω/5Βαττ έχω πέσει κάτω από το όριο των 10Βολτ και παίρνω 188,8 τα οποία είναι πολύ καθαρά !!!! Αυτό τώρα αν γίνει σε 2 ή 3 στάδια με μικρότερες αντιστάσεις και αντίστοιχους πυκνωτές, μάλλον λύσαμε το θέμα μας. Από μια γρήγορη εφαρμογή που έκανα είναι καλύτερα να προηγηθεί ένας πυκνωτής και να ακολουθήσει η πρώτη αντίσταση.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Λοιπόν, ...... 
> 
> Μπορεί ακόμα να μπει και τρίτος πυκνωτής μετά το τρανζίστορ ή και διπλό φίλτρο πριν από αυτό, όπως έχει κάνει στην πράξη ο Rod Elliott στο δικό του κύκλωμα Capacitance Multiplier για τον τρανζιστορικό ενισχυτή του (συμμετρική τροφοδοσία):



Στο σχέδιο της φωτό σου Γιάννη, εκτός της συμμετρικής εμφανίζεται και το Common Ground Point που είναι πολύ σημαντικό σε αυτές τις κατασκευές και αναφέρθηκε πριν σχετικά με τη γείωση. 
Ground.jpg  πολύ κρίσιμο σημείο .....

----------


## tsimpidas

> Άρα, τόσο απλά, αν υποθέσουμε ότι στα 200Βολτ υπό φορτίο και 285 mA ένταση έχω 5% Ripple, δλδ 10 Βολτ, τότε με μια αντίσταση 39Ω/5Βαττ έχω πέσει κάτω από το όριο των 10Βολτ και παίρνω 188,8 τα οποία είναι πολύ καθαρά !!!! Αυτό τώρα αν γίνει σε 2 ή 3 στάδια με μικρότερες αντιστάσεις και αντίστοιχους πυκνωτές, μάλλον λύσαμε το θέμα μας. Από μια γρήγορη εφαρμογή που έκανα είναι καλύτερα να προηγηθεί ένας πυκνωτής και να ακολουθήσει η πρώτη αντίσταση.




εεεεεε οχι δεν παει ετσι.... πρεπει να ''κουρευτει'' το πικ,,, 

αν ας πουμε βαλεις μια σειρα απο ζενερ [εν σειρα] μετα το φιλτρο R/C ωστε απο τα 200 βολτ να πεσεις στα 195-198 τοτε ναι... ''κουρευεις'' τον παλμο και κρατας το καθαρο,,

αν βαλεις μονο αντισταση οτι μπει απο την μια θα βγει απο την αλλη μαζι με το ripple...


στην περιπτωση με τα τρανζιστορ αυτο συμβενει =

zr3.gif

απο 13,2ν που ειναι η ζενερ καταλήγει στα στρογγυλά 12ν λογο ημιαγωγών.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> εεεεεε οχι δεν παει ετσι.... πρεπει να ''κουρευτει'' το πικ,,, 
> αν ας πουμε βαλεις μια σειρα απο ζενερ [εν σειρα] μετα το φιλτρο R/C ωστε απο τα 200 βολτ να πεσεις στα 195-198 τοτε ναι... ''κουρευεις'' τον παλμο και κρατας το καθαρο,,
> αν βαλεις μονο αντισταση οτι μπει απο την μια θα βγει απο την αλλη μαζι με το ripple...
> στην περιπτωση με τα τρανζιστορ αυτο συμβενει =
> 
> zr3.gif
> 
> απο 13,2ν που ειναι η ζενερ καταλήγει στα στρογγυλά 12ν λογο ημιαγωγών.



Πολύ ωραία τα λες !!! 
Έχω πει νωρίτερα, ότι προσωπικά δεν προτιμώ σε αυτη τη φάση της εργασίας μου να βάλω τρανζίστορ κλπ, τελικά από τα προηγούμενα κατέληξα (για αυτό το πρότζεκτ που έχω μπροστά μου, λαμπάτος ενισχυτής κλπ) τα αλεπάλληλα RC φίλτρα, ξεκινώντας από πυκνωτή και τελειώνοντας πάλι σε πυκνωτή με τον τρόπο που δίνεις εσύ αλλά τελικά δεν τον πολυαποδέχεσαι. Εδώ https://groupdiy.com/index.php?topic=57310.0 ένας τύπος στο τέλος του νήματος εξηγεί ακριβώς αυτά που συζητάμε πολύ αναλυτικά μέχρι τώρα. Αν συνδεθείς βλέπεις και μερικά σχηματα.

----------


## selectronic

> ...προσωπικά δεν προτιμώ σε αυτη τη φάση της εργασίας μου να βάλω τρανζίστορ...



Αφού λοιπόν δεν θες τα (αναλογικότατα) τρανζιστοράκια στην κατασκευή, τι ρωτάς τι να κάνεις και πως να το κάνεις, ένα πράγμα σου έχει μείνει:
*Πυκνωτές*, βάζε πυκνωτές μέχρι να μην ακούς τον βόμβο, απλά πράγματα...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αφού λοιπόν δεν θες τα (αναλογικότατα) τρανζιστοράκια στην κατασκευή, τι ρωτάς τι να κάνεις και πως να το κάνεις, ένα πράγμα σου έχει μείνει:
> *Πυκνωτές*, βάζε πυκνωτές μέχρι να μην ακούς τον βόμβο, απλά πράγματα...



Γιάννη μου παρεξηγιάρη, θα βάλω πυκνωτές και αντιστασούλες, για RC μιλήσαμε, μια χαρά θα είναι !!!! 
Πάντως όταν έβαλα μόνο πυκνωτές δεν γλίτωσα βόμβο ....

----------


## selectronic

ΟΚ, ίσως να παρεξήγησα το εύρος των λύσεων που θα χρησιμοποιούσες στο τροφοδοτικό του ενισχυτή.
Άρα λοιπόν έχουμε την λύση των σκέτων πυκνωτών και την λύση των RC/LC/κτλ και από φίλτρα όπως προείπα δεν ξέρω, το μόνο που πρότεινα είναι on-line calculators για να κάνεις τους υπολογισμούς σου (θα πρότεινα και ένα πιο γενικό πρόγραμμα για εξομοιώσεις κυκλωμάτων).

----------


## tsimpidas

> θα βάλω πυκνωτές και αντιστασούλες, για RC μιλήσαμε, μια χαρά θα είναι !!!! 
> Πάντως όταν έβαλα μόνο πυκνωτές δεν γλίτωσα βόμβο ....




εγω στην θέση σου θα δοκίμαζα αυτο =


zen.jpg

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> εγω στην θέση σου θα δοκίμαζα αυτο =
> 
> 
> zen.jpg



Μου είχε διαφύγει η απάντησή σου αυτή. 
Μπορείς αν σου είναι ευκολο να μου πεις αν την R2 την κάνουμε 470 - 820 Ω τι ρεύμα θα περάσει από την R1 και τι βαττ απαιτεί ;;; 

Υ.Γ. κι αν σου είναι ευκολο πρότεινέ μου κάποιο προσομοιωτή κυκλωμάτων, όχι περίπλοκο, απλά πραγματάκια κάνω .... (ελπίζω να ξαναπιάσω κολλητήρι ... !!!!)

----------

